# Newbridge Credit Union Refusal of Credit Union Loan



## wanda10 (7 Aug 2014)

I applied for a loan for €1,500 and waited one week for them to get back to me after they did a credit rating check on me everything came back fine. I was refused on the grounds that I owe them €9,000 and that this would bring my balance back up. I have savings in the credit union of €4,300. I was told that all of the loan that I currently have taken out has to be clear before you can get another loan. I have been a member for 27 years and never missed a payment on my loan. I was also told I am an excellent customer and that I have a great credit record with them but I have still been refused. Has anyone had anything similar happen to them.


----------



## Bronte (8 Aug 2014)

How long is remaining on the 9K.  Was this one loan, or did you get other loans along the way.  How many years have you been paying back a loan.  Did you ever totally pay off a loan.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2014)

Is Newbridge Credit Union still going? 

Were you applying to ptsb? 

Brendan


----------



## wanda10 (8 Aug 2014)

Its still under newbridge credit union thats what us members are been told but ptsb have taking it over but keep saying its still a credit union with the same rules as always


----------



## Elnino (15 Aug 2014)

Newbridge Credit Union was liquidated so you are dealing with PTSB.


THE HIGH COURT
RECORD NUMBER 2013 557 COS
IN THE MATTER OF
NEWBRIDGE CREDIT UNION LIMITED
AND IN THE MATTER OF
THE CENTRAL BANK AND CREDIT INSTITUTIONS
(RESOLUTION) ACT 2011
AND IN THE MATTER OF
THE CREDIT UNION ACT 1997
AND IN THE MATTER OF
THE COMPANIES ACTS 1963-2012
By an Order of the High Court in the above matter dated
16 December, 2013, on the petition of the Central Bank of
Ireland, Dame Street, Dublin 2, it was ordered that Newbridge
Credit Union Limited having its principal business address at
Moorefield Road, Newbridge, County Kildare, be wound up and
that Jim Luby of McStay Luby, Dargan House, 21-23 Fenian
Street, Dublin 2, be appointed Official Liquidator of the said
Company.
Dated 19 December, 2013.
MATHESON,
Solicitors for the Official Liquidator,
70 Sir Jo


----------



## postman pat (15 Aug 2014)

Elnino said:


> Newbridge Credit Union was liquidated so you are dealing with PTSB.
> 
> 
> THE HIGH COURT
> ...



Well thats the reason so,You are dealing with a bank and all their rules,its a bit ironic though,the reason most people deal with a credit union is that its not a bank..and it appears has ended up a ...BANK!


----------

